

Ask HN: What's your favorite open source commenting sytem? - abdophoto


======
a_bonobo
If you mean commenting system as in Disqus etc., then here's my answer:

I'm very excited about Discourse - it's still a bit "young" but reasonably
mature, BoingBoing's "BBS" runs on it:
[http://bbs.boingboing.net/](http://bbs.boingboing.net/)

